# 21st Century Longbows



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nick728 said:


> Is 21st Century Longbows still in production?
> Thanks
> Nick


I believe so... but not under the tutelage Jim Ploem as the originals were... :grin:

Then again, maybe not...


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

rattus58 said:


> I believe so... but not under the tutelage Jim Ploem as the originals were... :grin:


Thank you, would you happen to have any contact information? 
N


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

rattus58 said:


> I believe so... but not under the tutelage Jim Ploem as the originals were... :grin:


That would be some great news, but I've not heard it before. Curious who/where you got that information.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> That would be some great news, but I've not heard it before. Curious who/where you got that information.


I didn't.... I was just guessing and now looking for them, don't see anything about them since 2013. Mine was an original Jim Ploemb ploem...??? and really sweet... :grin:


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I shot a 70" 21st Century bow the other day, I want one! Smoothest bow I've ever shot! The fact that it was a 70" got my attention. I shoot Olympic recurve with my 31" draw 70" is in my wheelhouse and very hard to find one made well enough to take seriously. This one was SPECIAL!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nick728 said:


> I shot a 70" 21st Century bow the other day, I want one! Smoothest bow I've ever shot! The fact that it was a 70" got my attention. I shoot Olympic recurve with my 31" draw 70" is in my wheelhouse and very hard to find one made well enough to take seriously. This one was SPECIAL!


Yup... very smooth... silky smooth in fact... if there is such a thing... and a whisper compared to my other longbows and hybrids... :grin:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

My buddy Ray bought one at Denton Hill at the trading blanket


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Milton Callaway, the owner/bowyer, had a fire last year or early this year and lost most if not all of his shop. I dont know if he's back building bows. They sure do shoot nice.


----------



## concept1 (Jul 2, 2016)

yes the shop burned to the ground. i heard about it at last years IBO National in PA.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

concept1 said:


> yes the shop burned to the ground. i heard about it at last years IBO National in PA.


Well that is an unfortunate loss... hope he gets rebuilt and up and running again...


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

JParanee said:


> My buddy Ray bought one at Denton Hill at the trading blanket


No your friend "Stole" one off the basket sale considering what he paid for it What a deal on an original 21st.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

That's hilarious! !!!


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

Those original 21st Century bows were the cat's butt back then. They even made one to comply with Texas LB Championships. Can't recall the guys name but him and his wife won many championships shooting those bows. I passed on one because the owner had a weight reduction done. Bow wasn't the same.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Keith Bain was his name. He was an incredible shot with a 21st Century longbow, any longbow for that matter. Keith was so good they banned the 21st century longbows as an unfair advantage due to reflex-deflex design and larger handle area. Jim and Buddy came up with a sleaker design and then they banned it. So they built an even sleaker one without the R-D. Keith kept on winning! All of the B&J Archery bows shot very, very nice.


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

m60gunner said:


> Those original 21st Century bows were the cat's butt back then.


Not so good after they sold the business.
My worst Experience hands down..
I gave away a $600 plus bow after it was reworked.


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got a Supernova, original Buddy/Jim 21st Century. It will stack them in there as well as you can shoot. They were way ahead of there time.

















Good Shooting->->->->Craig


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

IMO production stopped when Jim & Buddy sold the business to Milt Callaway. The quality of bows and name weren't the same. I had several original 21st Century LBs and at the time they were the best of the best.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

YRhinefield said:


> IMO production stopped when Jim & Buddy sold the business to Milt Callaway. The quality of bows and name weren't the same. I had several original 21st Century LBs and at the time they were the best of the best.


and still today not shabby... :grin:


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

We have a local guy who uses the limb design and they are sweeeeeeeet. His bows are much better looking.

Bowmania


----------



## monkeyball (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you post a picture of one ?


Good Shooting->->->->Craig


----------



## m60gunner (Mar 15, 2003)

I almost got my hands on one back in the nineties. I was looking for a LB and a club member had one. BUT he sent it back to have a weight reduction. At that time I was shooting 75+ bows and he had cut down to 55#. 
I do remember him stacking 2020 aluminums in our 80 yard broadhead target. Very impressive to say the least.


----------

